# Hard Bottom Images - 21 Hole



## WhackUmStackUm

Took these pics with my side-scan fish today.

Send (PM) me *your email address*, if you would like a set of the images with the GPS coordinates on them. Enjoy.


----------



## coolbluestreak

How far out is the 21Hole?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

coolbluestreak said:


> How far out is the 21Hole?


about 20 miles from the Pensacola Pass


----------



## 706Z

PM sent
THANKS


----------



## MillerTime

PM sent.
Not always sure what I am looking at with these images. Is it some sort of raised bottom structure that I am supposed to be seeing?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

MillerTime said:


> Not always sure what I am looking at with these images. Is it some sort of raised bottom structure that I am supposed to be seeing?


Yes, the shadows are cast by vertical relief.


----------



## Trble Make-rr

Thank you for the numbers!


----------



## wirebiter

What depth is this area? Might be a cool dive if shallow enough.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

wirebiter said:


> What depth is this area? Might be a cool dive if shallow enough.


If I remember correctly, it is around 120' deep there.


----------



## Dragonfire21281

Got the 21 numbers but not the others that I asked about


----------



## Dotta B

Great Images!! PM sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## jim t

21 hole is named because it's 21 fathoms = 126' deep.

Jim


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

I didnt think it would pick up images/structure that deep? Did you get the new setup for it so you can go deeper?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> I didnt think it would pick up images/structure that deep? Did you get the new setup for it so you can go deeper?


Per *flappininthebreeze*'s suggestion, I added a down-rigger to make my sonar fish run deeper. The setup's not perfect, but it does a pretty good job.


----------



## RUSTY32514

Please send me a set of images with the GPS coordinates.
[email protected]

Thank you

Rusty


----------



## MissKristy

Please send me the cordinates please. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## maxwell18

Just wonder what brand and model side scan you were using?
Thanks


----------



## Captdroot

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Took these pics with my side-scan fish today.
> 
> Send (PM) me *your email address*, if you would like a set of the images with the GPS coordinates on them. Enjoy.


*Educate me a tiny bit, how much reliefare you looking at in these photos?*

*1,2,3,4,5,6... feet?? We're you traveling 4-8knts? 8-20knts?*

*Thanks from an old salt.*


----------



## maxwell18

*info*

I'm looking just for recreational finding wrecks and objects in the water and on the bottom. Speed woud be what ever it's takes slow is ok for me. Just retired and don't fish anymore just ride and enjoy the water.
Thanks


----------



## Captdroot

Dittos on retired
Gotta have some salt air, too.
On those "Oh so nice days".

I see there are parallel lines, they must indicate distance from the transducer. How many feet apart are they on the top photo? Fished for 40yrs, but never with side sonar.


----------



## reel lineman

please send me the images and gps corrdinates [email protected] thanks


----------



## Chaos

*21 Hole*

Please send me images also, [email protected], Thanks Chaos


----------



## broach0018

If you could send me the images as well it would be greatly appriciated! [email protected]


----------



## Frenchy

*thanks for sharing*

great post, thanks, pm sent.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

maxwell18 said:


> Just wonder what brand and model side scan you were using?
> Thanks


Sorry for the delay in responding. I was on a diving vacation for the past few weeks.

I have the 100/600 kHz version of this sonar fish: http://www.jwfishers.com/sss.htm

I also have a couple of other side-scan units. One is a hull-mounted Lawrance "Structure Scan." However, I only use the Lowrance in shallow water. http://www.lowrance.com/Products/Marine/StructureScan/


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Captdroot said:


> *Educate me a tiny bit, how much reliefare you looking at in these photos?*
> 
> *1,2,3,4,5,6... feet?? We're you traveling 4-8knts? 8-20knts?*
> 
> *Thanks from an old salt.*


2-8' of relief

I travel at 1-6 knots while scanning.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

maxwell18 said:


> I'm looking just for recreational finding wrecks and objects in the water and on the bottom. Speed woud be what ever it's takes slow is ok for me. Just retired and don't fish anymore just ride and enjoy the water.
> Thanks


How can I help?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Captdroot said:


> Dittos on retired
> Gotta have some salt air, too.
> On those "Oh so nice days".
> 
> I see there are parallel lines, they must indicate distance from the transducer. How many feet apart are they on the top photo? Fished for 40yrs, but never with side sonar.


The lines are 25' apart.


----------



## floater1

I would like a set [email protected]


----------



## RECas256

Please send me a set of the images with the gps numbers. If you have other images and numbers I would be interested in them also if they are available.
Thank you
Eddie
[email protected]


----------



## Bustedknuckle

this guy is very nice to talk to through pm, thanks again for your help on the other numbers. Could you pm me the 21hole numbers to please? Don't need the pics. :thumbup:


----------



## hankerintofish

Nice resource, please send me the pictures and numbers. Thank You,


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

"Send (PM) me *your email address*, if you would like a set of the images with the GPS coordinates on them."


----------



## seacraft

*GPS #'s*

if its not to much trouble i would love a set of pics and numbers of the hard bottom thanks!!


----------

